# DIYORDIE X CHEFS Vapour Presents the Enya Wrecklaw concentrate line



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

I was actually thinking about this the other day, it could be a good thing or a not so good thing depending on which way you look at it.

*http://diyordievaping.com/*

DIYORDIE X CHEFS VAPOUR PRESENTS THE ENYAWREKLAW CONCENTRATE LINE

Chef's Vapour came to me a little while back asking about me and what I do. They kept getting flavor orders from mixers that would be for my recipes. We talked for a bit about the DIY vaping scene and realized that there was a reason why mainstream vapers didn't see diy mixing as a viable option for them. It was just far too difficult and the learning curve seemed very steep. What these vapers didn't know was that it wasn't very difficult and that there are thousands of recipes out there to help you get the vape you want. So me and Chef's Vapour decided to come up with a concentrate line to help aid newer mixers into the hobby by giving them an easy yet delicious way to start mixing their own. I took my two most popular recipes, and we started production. Many of you who have followed me and supported me throughout these times knew this was coming, and I'm proud to say it's finally here. The ENYAWREKLAW Concentrates. Not many went into the first run and they're flying off the shelves so if you want to try out these recipes, you'll need to act fast. All you need to do is treat them like a regular flavoring in your ejuice calculator and mix them at 10% if you want a full solo ejuice. Can't get anymore simple than that! And at the recommended % you can make TEN 30ml's, or 300ml of juice for less than $10. WHERE CAN YOU GET A DEAL LIKE THAT?!

Mixing your own juice is not as easy as it seems, there is a lot of work that goes into making your own mixes. In the beginning most of them will turn out crappy and you start to loose interest as what happened to me in the beginning. Patients and more patients is required to fully get into the swing of DIY.

Recipe concentrates, I personally think this would be a great idea to get someone into the DIY
world. This way starting to DIY would actually be very easy as it just comes down to working
out your percentages in your calculator, mixing, shaking and steeping. Once you have become
accustomed and gotten the outcome you hoped for, then you can start experimenting
with more flavors and start to make your own recipes and so on.

At the same time it also takes away for the whole DIY experience, some people might end up just
buying pre mixed recipe flavors and not fully get into the swing of things...

At the end of the day, I think that this would benefit everyone in the long run.

What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/4/16)

Please don't do the topic names in all caps bud.


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Please don't do the topic names in all caps bud.


OK cool will edit now

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## zadiac (14/4/16)

I already did

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/4/16)

Cool find @Sickboy77 ! I would personally love an option like this. I tried and failed at they DIY thing, it just consumed so much of my time and I don't think I was OCD enough to learn from my mistakes. IMO it doesn't really expose people much to entering the DIY world, it's like baking using a premix is a completely different experience to adding all the ingredients yourself.

If this was available locally I would totally try it out, but not for DIY reasons, but in order to try decent juices at a reasonable price.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Cool find @Sickboy77 ! I would personally love an option like this. I tried and failed at they DIY thing, it just consumed so much of my time and I don't think I was OCD enough to learn from my mistakes. IMO it doesn't really expose people much to entering the DIY world, it's like baking using a premix is a completely different experience to adding all the ingredients yourself.
> 
> If this was available locally I would totally try it out, but not for DIY reasons, but in order to try decent juices at a reasonable price.


Exactly, it takes away from the whole diy experience. On the other hand, it could also save one some money as some of the tanks these days drink juice like one drinks a Ice cold coke on a hot day..

I recently got a mutation x Mt RTA, this thing drinks juice like crazy. I have had to up my diy to 50ml bottles now and that still only lasts me a couple of days....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/4/16)

i think this is freaking cool


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

NewOobY said:


> i think this is freaking cool


I would love to see something like this from one of our local suppliers


----------



## NewOobY (14/4/16)

dude, in all honesty - I was really thinking of doing this as well - but now it is already done . Maybe I will still do it anyways. Another thing I wanted to do, was make juice and provide the recipe as well - because 70% of the recipes I use are not my own. I mean if I use 90% of a recipe and only change 10% I don't think that recipe is my own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (14/4/16)

I saw this last night. I think its a brilliant idea. Just add PG/VG and Nic and you have a juice for a fraction of the price at whatever Nic level you want

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/4/16)

I think this is a great idea. Maybe a local mixologist could do it as well. Then we could have access to juices that might not have a broad appeal, e.g. spicy stuff, sour and tart juices, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/4/16)

NewOobY said:


> dude, in all honesty - I was really thinking of doing this as well - but now it is already done . Maybe I will still do it anyways. Another thing I wanted to do, was make juice and provide the recipe as well - because 70% of the recipes I use are not my own. I mean if I use 90% of a recipe and only change 10% I don't think that recipe is my own.


I've thinking about this for a while as well, would be awesome if one of our local diy mixologists would hook up with a supplier or release their own pre mixed recipe flavours


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/16)

I think its a good idea, but not for me.

I have gotten to a point where I am really enjoying totally tailoring juice to my like - light in flavour, unusual etc. So I need the "raw" ingredients to make my stuff.

BUT, hell if I could have Bronuts concentrates all in one bottle, great!

I also think it will really help those struggling to DIY to save money. So you could keep a few pre-mixed concentrates around to get some juice going, while you fiddle with other stuff.

I remember in my first month of DIY'ing, thankfully I made 100ml of Mustard Milk. I spent so much on concentrates that my vape budget was blown. And everything I made (thinking I was going to be great at it) sucked! That 100mls of Mustard Milk got me through, and it showed me that making good DIY juice is totally possible.

I think if I had to have just carried on vaping my Frankenjuices, I may have quit 2 months into it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

